# Stamford CT police K9 fired !



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Stamford police dog 'fired'
May 13, 2011 10:30 a.m.

Stamford officials say one of their police dogs has been demoted to house pet after attacking a jogger near its handler's home in Greenwich this week.

The 52-year-old woman required about 30 stitches after the incident Monday night, and the German shepherd named McGee has been placed on 14-day quarantine.

[QOUTE]Stamford police also apologized to the jogger and took McGee off the job permanently.

Police say a sergeant was putting McGee into his cruiser when the dog ran after the passing jogger and bit her leg, arm and wrist. The sergeant pulled the dog off the woman, whose injuries were not life-threatening.

Stamford Police Chief Robert Nivakoff said McGee also had previously nipped a delivery worker at the sergeant's home, although no formal complaints were filed in that case.

___

Information from: Greenwich Time, GreenwichTime.com - GreenwichTime[/QOUTE]


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

So why wasn't this dog shot?! Just saying!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

wild_deuce03 said:


> So why wasn't this dog shot?! Just saying!


Have no idea lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

First of all... why wasn't the dog on a lead? You would think they would follow some sort of protocol when it comes to transporting the dog from the house/kennel/police department to the cruiser and vice versa. And like Ryan said... why wasn't he shot!? Hmm.. b/c that would be cruel and unusual punishment right?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

The breed is supossed to be human agressive, I think the handler/trainer is at fault on this not the dog. However, I think the dog needs a temperament evaluation to make sure it is stable and safe around non-threatning humans. 

Think about it, the dog is in the cop car and some random person is running, not making excuses for the dog but this is exactly what they are trained to do. Chase down crooks and catch them. This could be poor training or bad handling in my opinion. The K9 dogs in my town have to test once a month to make sure they can do the work and be civil. Should the cop be fined for the damages? heck yeah, but I think the dog deserves a proffesional evaluation before you can determine if it's a ticking time bomb.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> First of all... why wasn't the dog on a lead? You would think they would follow some sort of protocol when it comes to transporting the dog from the house/kennel/police department to the cruiser and vice versa. And like Ryan said... why wasn't he shot!? Hmm.. b/c that would be cruel and unusual punishment right?


Idont really hear of cops shooting dogs out here. I live in CT. I'm pretty sure if the dog wasn't able to get off the person, it woulda been shot. I agree with the lead tho. I have a soft spot for police k9's but I've seen them maulthe  out of ppl out here( the crime rate is  )


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> The breed is supossed to be human agressive, I think the handler/trainer is at fault on this not the dog. However, I think the dog needs a temperament evaluation to make sure it is stable and safe around non-threatning humans.
> 
> Think about it, the dog is in the cop car and some random person is running, not making excuses for the dog *but this is exactly what they are trained to do. Chase down crooks and catch them.* This could be poor training or bad handling in my opinion. The K9 dogs in my town have to test once a month to make sure they can do the work and be civil. Should the cop be fined for the damages? heck yeah, but I think the dog deserves a proffesional evaluation before you can determine if it's a ticking time bomb.


And I could be wrong, don't think so, but I believe they are supposed to go on command. Not because they feel like it.

Don't anyone take my comment as me being a proponent of just out and out shooting dogs. My point is that some cops are quick on the trigger because of a "threatening" dog. Yet this one attacks unprovoked and they control the dog instead (albeit after the fact). I'm not against cops or K9. Wanted to pursue it as a line of work at one point but couldn't find an academy where I'd get paid during training, but I digress. My point is it comes across as a double standard.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> The breed is supossed to be human agressive, I think the handler/trainer is at fault on this not the dog. However, I think the dog needs a temperament evaluation to make sure it is stable and safe around non-threatning humans.
> 
> Think about it, the dog is in the cop car and some random person is running, not making excuses for the dog but this is exactly what they are trained to do. Chase down crooks and catch them. This could be poor training or bad handling in my opinion. The K9 dogs in my town have to test once a month to make sure they can do the work and be civil. Should the cop be fined for the damages? heck yeah, but I think the dog deserves a proffesional evaluation before you can determine if it's a ticking time bomb.


I agree. Onyx's dad is a police k9 and will sit on the porch chilling. Someone comes running by- he will chase them at the drop of a hat. The handler should know how to contain the dog properly.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Mach0 said:


> I agree. Onyx's dad is a police k9 and will sit on the porch chilling. Someone comes running by- he will chase them at the drop of a hat. The handler should know how to contain the dog properly.


OK, maybe I am wrong. LOL! Either way, I agree that the handler is the one to blame if the dog wasn't on a lead.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

It's like asking a gamebred dog to not chase squirrels you know? lol it's the handlers responsibility to know if the dog is capable of doing the job and responding to commands. Like you said, the dog was able to be outted from the bite and they did not ressort to shooting the animal.

How many of us are willing to break up a strange dog from fighting a person ? I sure as heck wouldn't try it unless it was my dog.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

wild_deuce03 said:


> OK, maybe I am wrong. LOL! Either way, I agree that the handler is the one to blame if the dog wasn't on a lead.


You are not wrong, for all we know the dog is unstable and wants to bite anything and everything. The issue is K9 cops were bred to bite people, the right breeding and training should raise a dog that can be taken out in public to do its job. But we cannot compare a K9 cop and an APBT which was never bred for human agression.

It's like comparing a tank and crotch rocket you know? lol


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> *It's like asking a gamebred dog to not chase squirrels you know?* lol it's the handlers responsibility to know if the dog is capable of doing the job and responding to commands. Like you said, the dog was able to be outted from the bite and they did not ressort to shooting the animal.
> 
> How many of us are willing to break up a strange dog from fighting a person ? I sure as heck wouldn't try it unless it was my dog.


No, good point. I get it but it's still frustrating. What gets me is the ones that are shot because they "displayed" agression.

Athena isn't a gamebred APBT but I get your first line. That's why when we found the baby rabbit living out back Athena was reserved to the front yard till we got it out of there. She dang near got it and I didn't want a bloody mess out back. especially with the kids around. LOL!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I absolutely believe they shouldtake all neccessary to properly contain the dog. Yes, they can be hella HA. It's what they were bred for. At the same time- Any dog with tty temperament should not be part of the police k9 training program.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Mach0 said:


> I absolutely believe they shouldtake all neccessary to properly contain the dog. Yes, they can be hella HA. It's what they were bred for. At the same time- Any dog with tty temperament should not be part of the police k9 training program.


I agree :roll:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I train with a lot of K9 dogs and the handler was at fault here. Some are great with the public and some are just down right nasty creatures. The handler should have known his dog was sharp and take proper precautions to keep people safe. I know some rank K9 dogs here and they are muzzled while on duty or off leash. These dogs are not your average dog they need to be tough and sometimes they are not friendly to everyone. Totally not the dog's fault but the handler, I wonder if that happened here if they would have disciplined the handler instead of the dog. I am going to ask next Sunday at training and see what they say, i train with the head K9 trainer at the sheriff dept and half their K9 unit. If the dog was muzzled like it should have been then this is the worse that could happen. A muzzle punch would have bruised her but nothing serious. This is a K9 Malinios we train with, I love this clip Rob gets it! lol


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Haha muzzle punch. But I agree Lisa. Off my property my GS is super cool. When ppl come over they ask why I put him away or I tell them notto go near him. He will bite the @ss quick. The pizza guy madethe mistake of opening my door and Onyx tried to destroy him. Not to mention mine isn't PP trained. Gotta contain them.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> I train with a lot of K9 dogs and the handler was at fault here. Some are great with the public and some are just down right nasty creatures. The handler should have known his dog was sharp and take proper precautions to keep people safe. I know some rank K9 dogs here and they are muzzled while on duty or off leash. These dogs are not your average dog they need to be tough and sometimes they are not friendly to everyone. Totally not the dog's fault but the handler, I wonder if that happened here if they would have disciplined the handler instead of the dog. I am going to ask next Sunday at training and see what they say, i train with the head K9 trainer at the sheriff dept and half their K9 unit. If the dog was muzzled like it should have been then this is the worse that could happen. A muzzle punch would have bruised her but nothing serious. This is a K9 Malinios we train with, I love this clip Rob gets it! lol
> 
> YouTube - Muzzle punch


:goodpost: :clap: a K9 cop is bred to bite the bad guys, the handler should know his dog like a book and this is totally the handlers fault. I apreciate your response I know many hardcore pit people would hate on the dog but I am glad to see your response :woof:


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Just wanted to interject here that I was being sarcastic when I mentioned the dog not being shot! 

It's just disheartening sometimes to know that the police will shoot blankly at a "pitbull" even if it's not displaying aggressive behaviors, but let one of their own K9s make the same moves/mistakes, and it's simply demoted and quarantined. Or any other breed for that matter. Watch for a new post by me here shortly.... (to be continued in a new post)


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

and there is no talk about putting the dog down, and it didn't really make the news. just sucks. Not that I think the dog SHOULD be punished, just saying it doesn't matter if its a "pit bull type" dog...


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

A GSD dog is supposed to bite and it is also supposed to chase fleeing suspects. What don't people get about it? It is the handlers fault not the dog, GSD = Human Agressive conditioned to tackle people running, the handler should know his dog. APBT= not bred to attack people. These dogs are constantly put in these scenarios in training and when they work. Lisa works schutzhund and made a very good statement.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

a lot of times is doesn't seem like people on the news or in newspapers know about dogs or the traits, histories, etc. they are the only ones that DON'T get it. each situation and breed would react differently. This dog was just doing what he was trained and should not have been loose, period.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

ames said:


> a lot of times is doesn't seem like people on the news or in newspapers know about dogs or the traits, histories, etc. they are the only ones that DON'T get it. each situation and breed would react differently. This dog was just doing what he was trained and should not have been loose, period.


Bingo:clap:


----------



## PITnamedACE (Apr 16, 2012)

I know this thread is old but maybe the officer should be on a 14 day quarantine for being lazy . He"s not going to be charged with anything his job is taking cair of it i bet ! I never let my Pit off the leash even when i let him out the truck !


----------

